# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Site Promotion ideas?

## Eddie

Well, it's been just about 1 1/2 weeks now since we launched, and we already are seeing a lot of new members and some great posts.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how we could better promote this site to get even more 3D printing enthusiasts to join?

Ed

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Not sure what you can do, but I know that I'll be giving this site out to anyone who takes the 3D design class my school offers.

If I run into anyone online who seems interested I'll throw them head-first right to the homepage as well.

----------


## RepRapOwner

This site has great potential.  I know Ed, the owner and he will definitely do everything in his ability to make this the best 3D printing forum on the net.
Twitter and facebook might be good promo options.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> This site has great potential.  I know Ed, the owner and he will definitely do everything in his ability to make this the best 3D printing forum on the net.
> Twitter and facebook might be good promo options.


Facebook
Twitter
Google+

----------


## Eddie

> Facebook
> Twitter
> Google+


I pretty much have these covered.  Facebook is a bit tricky, since it's difficult to get people to like your page, but Twitter seems to work well.

I've also reached some agreements with a few smaller printer manufacturers to link to a forum here on our site for their brand of printer.

I plan to have contest in the coming weeks.  I don't mind spending $100 or so on prizes.  Any suggestions?  I was simply thinking Amazon gift cards because they are easy to give out, and requires no shipping on my end.  

Any ideas on what type of contest it can be?  The point of the contest will be to get new members to sign up, post, and join our community.  

Any other suggestions?

Eddie

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> I pretty much have these covered.  Facebook is a bit tricky, since it's difficult to get people to like your page, but Twitter seems to work well.
> 
> I've also reached some agreements with a few smaller printer manufacturers to link to a forum here on our site for their brand of printer.
> 
> I plan to have contest in the coming weeks.  I don't mind spending $100 or so on prizes.  Any suggestions?  I was simply thinking Amazon gift cards because they are easy to give out, and requires no shipping on my end.  
> 
> Any ideas on what type of contest it can be?  The point of the contest will be to get new members to sign up, post, and join our community.  
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> ...



If you do anything, I would wait for 500 members, and then just do a random drawing or something. You could use a random number generator to give you a number from 1-500 and then the user with that id get's a prize.
http://www.random.org/integers/?num=...t=html&rnd=new This link will generate you a random number from 1-500. It's what the Runescape clan I'm in uses to deal out prizes.

Market it as "Be one of the first 500 members and enter to win!" or something cheezy like that.

----------


## Vanguard

Possibly the member that recruited the most new members, moderators excluded.

----------


## Eddie

> Possibly the member that recruited the most new members, moderators excluded.


That's an option, but then we run into issues with spam.  Already had that problem with one moderator we had.  
Eddie

----------


## Vanguard

BAD mod !  BAD mod !  Bailiff.... whack his pee pee.

----------

